# FOOD FIGHT - CULINARY FIGHT CLUB



## Trever1t

ok so here's the idea. Serve up your home nightly cooked dinner! Not going for quality imagery but rather taste bud delight!



My wife cooked a traditional Vietnamese holiday meal. Pork N' Egg. This would be made for Tet and any visitor to your home would be welcomed and sat down to eat.


----------



## Josh66

Looks like this is my dinner for tonight:



2012012514 by J E, on Flickr


----------



## Trever1t

Bud Light?


----------



## TATTRAT

If you have a potato, you can make it a traditional Irish 7 course dinner.


----------



## Josh66

Trever1t said:


> Bud Light?



Close enough, lol.


----------



## TATTRAT

Not from tonight, but. . . I am an Executive Chef by trade, I actually don't do too much cooking at home. When I do though, I typically document everything for recipe threads on another forum I moderate. Do it all step by step, from the mise en place to the final plate and everything in between.






My adaptation of Beef Bourguignon. . . NO Mushrooms (I don't care for them), didn't have Pearl Onions so I caramelized my own Maui Sweets . I used Diced Tomatoes for some richness and filler, while everything stewed down. A splash of soy, and a LITTLE bit of Hendersons Relish provided the umami that the mushrooms would have provided. . .1 Bottle of Cardinal Zinfandel, almost a quart of beef stock, dredged beef(Sirloin tips), all over Redskin Mashed Potatoes.


----------



## Trever1t

that looks freaking so good I taste it!


----------



## TATTRAT

Thanks!


----------



## Trever1t

Tonight's dinner, ginger chicken.


----------



## Ron Evers

Supers past:

1. Beast stew.



2. Scratch Pizza.



3. Pork chop under dressing.



4. Prime rib.


----------



## Derrel

I don't have a lot of food photos, but I do love to make scratch pizzas. Here are a few small pics from Facebook.



A large-diameter, pan-filling thinner-crust style I make for football games. Sliced mushrooms, sliced green peppers, pineapple, mozarella cheese, tomato sauce.



A more "artisanal style" pizza I make with a thick crust. Artisanal is the name I use when I roll the dough out in a half-assed fashion and make it sloppily 'cause I am in a hurry. This is large, thin-sliced Canadian bacon, real fresh pineapple chunks, and loads of cheese and zesty tomato sauce on a thick, soft, homemade crust.



Another "artisanal" crust, a small 12-i ch diameter pie, this one cooked on a very dark, 22-year-old old pizza pan that makes the crusts crisper than a new "bright" pan will. This pizza is made with a preparation variation that I like to do: I grate the mushrooms, so there are thousands of thin slivers of mushroom on the pizza...it makes the mushroom flavor very intense, and allows them to cook well in the relatively short baking time. Thick-sliced Canadian bacon, pineapple, and most of the cheese covered with grated mushrooms.


----------



## jwbryson1

TATTRAT said:


> I am an Executive Chef by trade...



I'm in the DC metro area.  Where do you cook?  I'm a tax attorney but I tell all my friends and family that I missed my calling as a chef.  It's my passion.  BBQ mostly, but also other things.

Here are some baby back ribs I smoked last weekend:






[/URL] IMAG0781 by jwbryson1, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## leeroix

^nice! im in a rib cookoff this weekend!


----------



## jwbryson1

leeroix said:


> ^nice! im in a rib cookoff this weekend!




Awesome!  What do you smoke 'em on?  I use a Weber WSM 22.5.  Got 2 of those along with an offset smoker and a gas grill, but that's more for steaks, etc.


EDIT:  _*GOOD LUCK!  SMOKE ON!!*_


----------



## CherylL

Trever1t said:


> Tonight's dinner, ginger chicken.




Looks good!  Does your wife make spring rolls?  We hosted a couple from  Viet Nam that cooked us a wonderful meal and I can't remember all the  dishes, but was very good.

I made this the other day since we had Turkish friends over.  Couscous  with chickpeas & tomatoes & feta.  My new favorite dish.


----------



## squirrels

I love this thread. Hmmm...I have no ideas for what I'm feeding myself and the little squirrels tonight. Better get on it.

TATTRAT, now I want to read that forum too (as if this one isn't taking up enough of my time).


----------



## Trever1t

CherylL said:


> Looks good!  Does your wife make spring rolls?  We hosted a couple from  Viet Nam that cooked us a wonderful meal and I can't remember all the  dishes, but was very good.
> 
> I made this the other day since we had Turkish friends over.  Couscous  with chickpeas & tomatoes & feta.  My new favorite dish.
> 
> View attachment 43218



Goi Cuon...no Vietnamese doesn't make Goi Cuon (spring roll) it is a staple. I love all foods of all cultures. There are only a few things I don't like.


----------



## Ron Evers

Supper tonight, sausage stuffed peppers.




Hey Derrel, you are not to see the goodies under the cheese.  More cheese man & some in the crust with garlic.


----------



## dbvirago

Didn't shoot this tonight, but it's what we ate tonight.


----------



## Ron Evers

dbvirago said:


> Didn't shoot this tonight, but it's what we ate tonight.
> 
> View attachment 43223



Oh man, that looks way too healthy.


----------



## dbvirago

Ron Evers said:


> dbvirago said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't shoot this tonight, but it's what we ate tonight.
> 
> View attachment 43223
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man, that looks way too healthy.
Click to expand...


Yeah, need a few nights like this to make up for the rest of the week.


----------



## Heitz

Ill be needing your name and address....


----------



## Ron Evers

Wife is away for the weekend so I made some very hot wings.


----------



## Trever1t

YaY Ron, awesome. My mouth is watering for some spicy hot wings now!


----------



## Ron Evers

Trever1t said:


> YaY Ron, awesome. My mouth is watering for some spicy hot wings now!



And I have a burning belly.  Not sure what did it, the crushed chillies or the Habanero hot sauce.


----------



## leeroix

ribs by keips66, on Flickr
Got 3rd place!!! out of 27 teams! Even beat out some of the "professionals" -cooked for 7 hours on the weber smokey mountain.


----------



## jwbryson1

leeroix said:


> ribs by keips66, on Flickr
> Got 3rd place!!! out of 27 teams! Even beat out some of the "professionals" -cooked for 7 hours on the weber smokey mountain.




Nice job!!  Do you have the 18" or the 22.5" WSM?  Mine never take 7 hours--I'm usually done by 5, maybe 5 1/2 hours.  But I run mine up around 275*.  These look awesome!


----------



## leeroix

I have the 22.5" - I cooked at 200-220. They were pretty darn good. Some people thought they were better than the 1st place ribs. At least I get my name on a plaque and put up on the wall.  Im pretty juiced that I did that well. Had a great rub, and my homemade BBQ sauce


----------



## jwbryson1

leeroix said:


> I have the 22.5" - I cooked at 200-220. They were pretty darn good. Some people thought they were better than the 1st place ribs. At least I get my name on a plaque and put up on the wall.  Im pretty juiced that I did that well. Had a great rub, and my homemade BBQ sauce



Awesome.  Dry rubs tend to be pretty much the same thing from team to team -- there are small variances of course, but I have found that the base ingredients tend to be the same.  I have a great home made BBQ sauce that I developed over a few years.  I start with a national brand (NOT KCM!) and then make revisions from there.  It's a bit of a Carolina vinegar based sauce and it's awesome.  Great with PP.

Are you on The Virtual Weber Bulletin Board 

Congrats on your 3rd place finish!!


----------



## Ron Evers

jwbryson1 said:


> leeroix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ribs by keips66, on Flickr
> Got 3rd place!!! out of 27 teams! Even beat out some of the "professionals" -cooked for 7 hours on the weber smokey mountain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice job!!  Do you have the 18" or the 22.5" WSM?  Mine never take 7 hours--I'm usually done by 5, maybe 5 1/2 hours.  But I run mine up around 275*.  These look awesome!
Click to expand...


I agree, sure would love to have a few off that rack.


----------



## Trever1t

Yumm, I'll take a whole rack!


----------



## Ron Evers

I made bread today with about 15%, 30 year old stone ground whole wheat flour for some nutty flavour.




To go with some Spicy chicken.


----------



## TATTRAT

Beautiful loaf of bread. Certainly one of those things that is REALLY EASY, but so under appreciated. Few things finer than well made, homemade bread.


----------



## Ron Evers

Very cheesy scalloped potatoes & pineapple glazed ham slices.


----------



## Clasoni

Ron Evers said:


> I made bread today with about 15%, 30 year old stone ground whole wheat flour for some nutty flavour.
> 
> <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=43549"/>
> 
> To go with some Spicy chicken.
> 
> <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=43550"/>



Could you please share the recipe for the bread? It looks fantastic!!


----------



## TATTRAT

Braised chicken in Vodka Sauce w/ English Peas and Crispy Chicken Skin Cracklings


----------



## Ron Evers

Clasoni said:


> Ron Evers said:
> 
> 
> 
> I made bread today with about 15%, 30 year old stone ground whole wheat flour for some nutty flavour.
> 
> <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachments/just-fun/43549-food-fight-culinary-fight-club-img_3150.jpg"/>
> 
> To go with some Spicy chicken.
> 
> <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachments/just-fun/43550-food-fight-culinary-fight-club-img_3151.jpg"/>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you please share the recipe for the bread? It looks fantastic!!
Click to expand...



Firstly I must point out that All Purpose (AP) flour in Canada  is different from yours as ours is mostly hard wheat.  So you should use either hard wheat or Bread flour in the US.  

1 egg + 1 tsp. cooking oil + water to yield 1 1/4 cups blended

2 tsp. sugar

1 tsp. salt

3 1/2 cups AP flour - substitute a portion with whole wheat if desired

2 tsp. yeast.

I use the dough setting on a bread machine but a stand mixer will work as well.

Knead well & form into a loaf & place it in a greased pan.  Let rise until doubled in size & bake in a 375F oven for twenty minutes.   Loaf should sound hollow when tapped on the bottom, if not bake another 5-10 minutes.  

Enjoy.


----------



## Clasoni

Ron Evers said:


> Firstly I must point out that All Purpose (AP) flour in Canada  is different from yours as ours is mostly hard wheat.  So you should use either hard wheat or Bread flour in the US.
> 
> 1 egg + 1 tsp. cooking oil + water to yield 1 1/4 cups blended
> 
> 2 tsp. sugar
> 
> 1 tsp. salt
> 
> 3 1/2 cups AP flour - substitute a portion with whole wheat if desired
> 
> 2 tsp. yeast.
> 
> I use the dough setting on a bread machine but a stand mixer will work as well.
> 
> Knead well & form into a loaf & place it in a greased pan.  Let rise until doubled in size & bake in a 375F oven for twenty minutes.   Loaf should sound hollow when tapped on the bottom, if not bake another 5-10 minutes.
> 
> Enjoy.



Thank you!! I'll try it out this weekend! I'll let you know how it goes!


----------



## OLaA

That bread looks awesome!  Never made bread at home before.  


Here's something a little more Asian and rustic.  Did a short blog about Hot Pot a few months back.  Not the greatest pictures but so delicious!



Broth of Life


----------



## Ron Evers

OLaA said:


> That bread looks awesome!  Never made bread at home before.
> 
> 
> Here's something a little more Asian and rustic.  Did a short blog about Hot Pot a few months back.  Not the greatest pictures but so delicious!
> 
> View attachment 43694
> View attachment 43695
> Broth of Life



Ox tails?  They are quite expensive here, seems like the "cheap cuts" of yesteryear are now the expense ones, i.e. chicken wings, beef shank & pork hocks.

Almost forgot Lobster, on our east coast it was food for the poor.


----------



## OLaA

Ron Evers said:


> OLaA said:
> 
> 
> 
> That bread looks awesome!  Never made bread at home before.
> 
> 
> Here's something a little more Asian and rustic.  Did a short blog about Hot Pot a few months back.  Not the greatest pictures but so delicious!
> 
> View attachment 43694
> View attachment 43695
> Broth of Life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ox tails?  They are quite expensive here, seems like the "cheap cuts" of yesteryear are now the expense ones, i.e. chicken wings, beef shank & pork hocks.
> 
> Almost forgot Lobster, on our east coast it was food for the poor.
Click to expand...


Yup, ox tails!  I agree with you.  A lot of the cheaper cuts are going up in price.  For the same price per lbs as the ox tails I could've gotten a decent steak!  No idea why?  Maybe people are discovering how delicious they really are?


----------



## runnah

Ron Evers said:


> Ox tails?  They are quite expensive here, seems like the "cheap cuts" of yesteryear are now the expense ones, i.e. chicken wings, beef shank & pork hocks.
> 
> Almost forgot Lobster, on our east coast it was food for the poor.



Haha so true. All the stuff my Grandmother used to make consisted of the scraps they'd throw away at the butchers, now they are $100 a plate meals. Go figure.


----------



## Ron Evers

runnah said:


> Ron Evers said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ox tails?  They are quite expensive here, seems like the "cheap cuts" of yesteryear are now the expense ones, i.e. chicken wings, beef shank & pork hocks.
> 
> Almost forgot Lobster, on our east coast it was food for the poor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha so true. All the stuff my Grandmother used to make consisted of the scraps they'd throw away at the butchers, now they are $100 a plate meals. Go figure.
Click to expand...


That is because our grand mothers learned how to make a silk purse from a sows ear.  

My paternal GM raised 7 children through the depression & a rare treat from white beans & wild game was a braised shank of beef she seasoned with Allspice & onions.


----------



## TATTRAT

The best foods are based on poverty, imo. The trend of American comfort food is making a comeback after almost a decade of high end fusion and Haute Cuisine. . . BUT, because it's now "trendy" to do mac n cheese, and simple braised dishes, the prices reflect the trendiness. The good thing about "American" comfort food is it's wide array of dishes, thanks to the American melting pot and immigrants bringing in all of their traditions.


----------



## TATTRAT

Herb Braised Chicken w/ Chardonnay Veloute Peas and Carrots  over Garlic Whipped potatoes. .  not from tonight, killed off the last of the leftovers from the freezer a few nights ago.


----------



## TATTRAT

squirrels said:


> TATTRAT, now I want to read that forum too (as if this one isn't taking up enough of my time).



I can just copy and paste soome of the recipes over here if you like, I'll have to clean 'em up a bit, off all places, we have a pretty good cookbook thread going on an automotive forum, and we can get a little colorful with the language. . .

Here's a pretty good Chilli Recipe for anyone interested:


TATTRAT's 3 Meat Chipotle Chili w/ Maseca & Finished w/ Crema and Shredded Cheese[/B]


Rich, hearty, a little smokey, loaded with meat, it will warm you up and make you feel good inside. The masecca is corn flour, it helps tighten things up at the end and gives a very mild corn flavor. For finishing, you can add Cilantro, Green Onion, Chopped Jalapenos, whatever makes you happy. 

I left the beans out of this batch, as my ladyfriend doesn't prefer them. You can add beans in the last 30 min of cooking, I would recommend kidney beans, as they are meaty and hold up well.


*WHAT YOU'LL NEED!*









*The Veg:*
1 large Onion, diced
1 Large Red Bell Pepper, diced
8 Gloves Garlic, minced


*The Meat:*
1.5lbs of Sirloin, Diced into fork sized chunks. Dry Rubbed and ready to be blackened/bronzed.
1.5lbs of 80/20 Ground Beef
HALF Lb of Smoked Sausage, your call, whatever you prefer


*The Wet Goods:*
1 Box Low Sodium Beef Stock
2 Cans, Diced Tomatoes
1 LG Jar of Prepared Salsa, I like the Chipotle Salsa from Safeway because I get my groceries delivered, and that's what I ordered on a whim. It was good.


*The DRY Goods:*
Smoked Paprika
Granulated Garlic
Paprika
Dark Chili Powder
Light Chili powder
Cumin
Salt
Pepper


*OFF WE GO!*


I Try to prepare the steak in advance, and give it a few hours to marinate in a dry rub of all of the above dry mix spices. Above, you can see how it should look, it is next to the ground beef.


Get 2 pans going, one saute for the steak, and later the veg, and one Stockpot/Soup pot for the ground beef, and the rest of the goods. 


Heat the saute pan over high heat, wait for it to smoke, and go in with your steak. You are looking for a nice bronzed color, you want flavor, not burnt and bitter.








In the OTHER pan, you get the ground beef browning, and the sausage going. Let that stuff come down, and you are going to drain about 90% of the liquid/fat it renders.








Once the Steak is to a color of your liking, remember more color = more flavor, add it into the DRAINED ground beef and sausage. That is all the meats in the pot. 








Continue to let all of this cook down, and develop some color. 








While this is going on, in the SAME PAN you did the steak in, add in the diced onion, and diced peppers. You want to sweat these down a bit, and they will start to pick up some color from the left over fond from the steak you cooked earlier. Let them mingle with all that, and get nice and happy. ONCE the veg is nicely colored, deglaze the rest of the fond with about half of the beef stock.








Let this cook down until the liquid is down about half. At this point, Add it to the meat pot. Also, add in the diced tomatoes, juice and all, the salsa, and about 3/4 of the remaining beef stock. Mix well and add in your dry spices.














Once everyone is in the pot, go ahead and bring to a boil, then, a simmer. Let 'er rip for about an hour until the steak parts are just fork tender, but still have some bite to them. The liquid should reduce a bit if you leave the lid off a bit. 


In a separate bowl, you want to mix the remaining beef stock with the Maseca (corn flour), and leave it as a paste. If it gets too thick, just add some water. take the chili OFF the heat and slowly whisk this into the Chili. It will start to tighten up quickly, so keep an eye on it. It is also going to CONTINUE to thicken as it gets back On the heat, so keep it a little under the consistency of the FINISHED product. Let simmer for another 15-20 min. If it happens to get too thick, hit it with some water, no biggie.


The leftover maseca. . . 








The Finished pot of Chili










*Service:*


Your call. . . I kept it simple here, because sometimes less is more. You can add cilantro, green onion, jalapenos, crushed crackers/doritos, wth ever you want. For ours, just did crema and cheese with a side of Flaky Biscuits.
















If you like Chili, I can assure you this will NOT disappoint.


----------



## OLaA

Awesome plating!


----------



## Ron Evers

TATTRAT said:


> The best foods are based on poverty, imo. The trend of American comfort food is making a comeback after almost a decade of high end fusion and Haute Cuisine. . . BUT, because it's now "trendy" to do mac n cheese, and simple braised dishes, the prices reflect the trendiness. The good thing about "American" comfort food is it's wide array of dishes, thanks to the American melting pot and immigrants bringing in all of their traditions.



For sure!

I am so old I remember the first Pizza restaurant in London ON & the first KFC not that it is ethnic.  

Now in the GTA (Greater Toronto Area) we have foods of the world offered.


----------



## Trever1t

Awesome thread...good job OP. 

Great gobs of yummyness. Tonight we eat Curry Chicken, not much to look at but tastes oh so good, picture later (not ready yet).


Food of of the poorest people is always the best. You have to know how to make sh*t taste good when you don't have much to work with.


----------



## TATTRAT

Ron Evers said:


> TATTRAT said:
> 
> 
> 
> The best foods are based on poverty, imo. The trend of American comfort food is making a comeback after almost a decade of high end fusion and Haute Cuisine. . . BUT, because it's now "trendy" to do mac n cheese, and simple braised dishes, the prices reflect the trendiness. The good thing about "American" comfort food is it's wide array of dishes, thanks to the American melting pot and immigrants bringing in all of their traditions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For sure!
> 
> I am so old I remember the first Pizza restaurant in London ON & the first KFC not that it is ethnic.
> 
> Now in the GTA (Greater Toronto Area) we have foods of the world offered.
Click to expand...



I am so grateful to be in a city where anything from Ethiopian to Vietnamese, Persian to Pizza and almost everything in between. I do miss some of the more Pacific Rim influenced foods that I fell in love with living in Hawaii, but of all things, I REALLY REALLY miss a nice bowl of Bermuda fish chowder with Sherry Pepper drizzle, takes me right back to my childhood. I fell in love, like ate 6 nights a week type of love, with Malaysian/Indonesian food living in Holland, and I was in the UK during a very interesting part of its' culinary history, where gastro pubs were just starting to take off, and it wasn't just Curry, or Fish n Chips anymore. I am SO proud of what the UK has been doing for it culinary image, it's night and day than what it was 15 years ago. I fell in love with proper Central American food in Costa Rica, but have a hard time finding some of the ingredients here in the states. . .especially when it comes to some of my faves from Bolivia, the FDA frowns upon many of the local and native ingredients from many places. The joy of being a Chef has been that I can work wherever I have ended up, and it's all a learning experience. All in all though, the American Culinary scene has come light years in the past 30 years. It's an awesome side effect of having such a culturally diverse country.


----------



## Trever1t

Same here in San Jose, every culture is represented, restaurants are in the thousands...but the best Vietnamese restaurant in in my kitchen. Now West Indian food, oh how I miss my food of home...







Conch, Snapper, what we call seazon rice, beans. You gotta say it like C Zon....and Plantain..of my god...I love the seasoning from my island food.


----------



## TATTRAT

Whole fish looks great! You are lucky to have an Asian wife! I have NEVER met an Asian that couldn't cook their ass off. I can do some great Korean, Viet, Thai, Hunan, Szechuan, but man, it ALWAYS tastes better when someone else cooks it!


----------



## Trever1t

I am very very lucky, don't pinch me, I don't want to wake up!


----------



## ktan7

Delicious looking food.


----------



## Ron Evers

What, no beans in the chili?


----------



## jwbryson1

Brisket anybody?






[/URL] IMAG0833 by jwbryson1, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## OLaA

jwbryson1 said:


> Brisket anybody?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL] IMAG0833 by jwbryson1, on Flickr[/IMG]



That looks awesome!  How long did you smoke it?  I see a nice smoke ring going on!


----------



## jwbryson1

OLaA said:


> jwbryson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brisket anybody?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL] IMAG0833 by jwbryson1, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks awesome!  How long did you smoke it?  I see a nice smoke ring going on!
Click to expand...


13 hours at around 225-250*.  Mesquite wood.  It ROCKED!


----------



## Ron Evers

jwbryson1 said:


> OLaA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jwbryson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brisket anybody?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL] IMAG0833 by jwbryson1, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks awesome!  How long did you smoke it?  I see a nice smoke ring going on!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 13 hours at around 225-250*.  Mesquite wood.  It ROCKED!
Click to expand...


Mine on dark rye bread please but not with caraway.  Oh, & some hot mustard on the side if you would.


----------



## TATTRAT

Ron Evers said:


> What, no beans in the chili?




as stated, the ladyfriend doesn't care for them. I did add some lightly smoked kidney beans to my leftovers though. Hell, she isn't even really a chilli person, and went back for seconds, I figured that was a pretty good start.


----------



## squirrels

TATTRAT, that looks delicious!

We're having curry spinach and chicken. It doesn't look pretty, but it tastes good to me (and to little squirrels sans chilli powder).


----------



## Ron Evers

squirrels said:


> TATTRAT, that looks delicious!
> 
> We're having curry spinach and chicken. It doesn't look pretty, but it tastes good to me (and to little squirrels sans chilli powder).




Totally true "It doesn't look pretty", well even less than that but I sympathies because we also make curries that look like **** but taste good.  

I suggest you crop the image to the plate only.  An example:


----------



## squirrels

Ron Evers said:


> Totally true "It doesn't look pretty", well even less than that but I sympathies because we also make curries that look like **** but taste good.
> 
> I suggest you crop the image to the plate only.  An example:
> 
> View attachment 44488



Thanks Ron. I'm not sure that better cropping is going to save the looks of this curry, but I'll shoot that way next time!


----------



## frommrstomommy

dessert anyone?




DSC_0636 by capturedbybc, on Flickr


----------



## Ron Evers

The last of the scary grass from our garden with pork chops & taters.


----------



## leeroix

veg by keips66, on Flickr
My girlfriend and I juice this and more. and I have a glass every morning. get more veg than most people do in a week....

you should too..


----------



## TATTRAT

Garlic & Herb butter basted Sirloin w/ Rosemary Roasted Fingerlings & Bacon laced haricot Buerre Noisette


----------



## Don Kondra

Ron Evers said:


> The last of the scary grass from our garden with pork chops & taters.



Hi Ron,

Have you considered a "triangle" for composition ?

Something like this..

Lemon/garlic BBQ Cornish hen.






Cheers, Don


----------



## robertwatcher

*Frijoles Cocidos*

A big part of our diet in Nicaragua.


View attachment 48278


Travel Virgins : Travel Adventure Stories of Rob and Anne Watcher


----------



## Ron Evers

1. Pork ribs




2. beef ribs




3. with baked beans


----------



## TATTRAT

Dry Aged Ribeye, basted with Butter, Rosemary & Thyme...was finished with okinawan Sea Salt and served w/ Confit Potatoes & Roasted Garlic Puree, Haricot Vert (Green beans).







Individual Peach "Smore" w/ whiskey Butter









Individual Coconut Flan w/ toasted Coconut & local Berries






Raspberry Mint lemonade, a nice refreshing beverage on a hot, humid day


----------



## TATTRAT




----------



## Parker219

I cant cook, but this Japanese place can!  Well technically it isnt cooked that much...lol


----------

